# If you can marry a composer, who would it be?



## Wiglaf (Jun 2, 2014)

Personally, if I can find a woman with the mind of G. Handel and the body of Audrey Hepburn I'd be set for life. How about you?


----------



## Gondur (May 17, 2014)

If I were a woman, Vivaldi. So much romanticism in his violin playing.


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

Find a woman with the mind of Richard Wagner.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm picky so I've been looking for someone with the musical ability of Mozart, the looks of Jessica Alba, and the wit of Groucho Marx.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Gentlemen, may I introduce to you ... Athena Adamopoulos.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Wiglaf said:


> Personally, if I can find a woman with the mind of G. Handel and the body of Audrey Hepburn I'd be set for life. How about you?


That is like asking for someone with the psyche of an extreme food obsessive and the body of an anorexic!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

SONNET CLV said:


> Gentlemen, may I introduce to you ... Athena Adamopoulos.
> 
> View attachment 43487


That's Christina Ricci in her role as a relatively obscure female composer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> Gentlemen, may I introduce to you ... Athena Adamopoulos.
> 
> View attachment 43487


No thanks. I'm happy with the idea that I might marry any one of my four or five favourite composers - just so long as we can agree it shall be an unconsummated union! Mind you, if we're dreaming about the unorthodox, why must I pick only one??


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Clara Schumann. THAT was easy!


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Maon Kurosaki or Carrie Underwood or Katy Perry for a g/f m8s and no necrophilia talk4me 

Those 3 in my bed'd do me fine as they cud keep 1anotha company when I was power-nappin :tiphat:

Marriage is 4 old folks innit as ur better wed wen ded 4 company at the end if it is the end or even if it's just the start of a new beginning


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Clara Schumann. THAT was easy!


Easy if you don't mind being cuckolded.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

William Byrd - a quiet, faithful man who was protected by Queen Elizabeth I from the nastier consequences of being a Catholic in that age - composed beautiful music, both sacred & secular - had a good life-span - and was not bad-looking (imo) into the bargain!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Wiglaf said:


> Personally, if I can find a woman with the mind of G. Handel and the body of Audrey Hepburn I'd be set for life. How about you?


Or the mind of Posh Spice. Who cares? She looks like Hepburn. I'd learn to love Mancini if I thought it would help.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If I was homosexual, it would be Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Gershwin--and I wouldn't agree to a prenup.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

....... a hermit might choose Hildegard of Bingen :angel:

she might not agree


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

ruaskin said:


> Maon Kurosaki or Carrie Underwood or Katy Perry for a g/f m8s and no necrophilia talk4me
> 
> Those 3 in my bed'd do me fine as they cud keep 1anotha company when I was power-nappin :tiphat:
> 
> Marriage is 4 old folks innit as ur better wed wen ded 4 company at the end if it is the end or even if it's just the start of a new beginning


You edited that?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

One that is still living, don't like the idea of marrying a corpse!


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea for a movie though so I'm starting a script entitled Corpse Bride but don't tell anyone :tiphat:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Rapide said:


> Find a woman with the mind of Richard Wagner.


I would not wish that on myself!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok I will do it two ways.

Gals option:* Franz Liszt.* Pretty cute. Problem: too much of a ladies man. But that didn't stop anyone from marrying did it? And he was very rich!










Guys option: *St. Cecilia, patron saint of music*. Not a bad sort? Problem: married to God. But most guys think they're God anyway, so she'd divorce the big guy in the sky for an earthling, I'm sure. You can listen to beautiful music together, namely Gounod's mass dedicated to her.










Problem for both is that they're not exactly with us. I was thinking of non classical musos, but that's out of the question, so these two deceased/in heaven people will have to do.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

scratchgolf said:


> Easy if you don't mind being cuckolded.


excuse me sir

this is insulting hahaha

these are all just rumours


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

scratchgolf said:


> Easy if you don't mind being cuckolded.


Nah! I would change all that. Sh'd be too busy listening to my Schumann/Brahms CD collection and watching NFL football games, to think about outside distractions. The beer over here is pretty good too. She'd be too tipsy to leave.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

motoboy said:


> You edited that?


I edited it 2 add the sentence about marriage not being a young man's game but think ur poking fun at me m8 tho I've broad enuff shoulders 2 let it pass ova my head.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I want to marry a "Jane Cage", so that Jane would sit there in slience playing 4'33" all day long, leaving me in peace.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ArtMusic said:


> I want to marry a "Jane Cage", so that Jane would sit there in slience playing 4'33" all day long, leaving me in peace.


You might enjoy the rest of her music as well, if you gave it a try!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> I want to marry a "Jane Cage", so that Jane would sit there in slience playing 4'33" all day long, leaving me in peace.


ooooorrrrr she'd be playing the prepared piano all day and you would get no peace whatsoever! :devil:


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

ruaskin said:


> I edited it 2 add the sentence about marriage not being a young man's game but think ur poking fun at me m8 tho I've broad enuff shoulders 2 let it pass ova my head.


Yeah, just funning ya.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Going purely on looks because I don't really know any composer's personality except very vague attributes, I would probably pick Lili Boulanger


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> I want to marry a "Jane Cage", so that Jane would sit there in slience playing 4'33" all day long, leaving me in peace.


I'd want to marry a horse doctor so she could revive it when it's beaten to death.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Lili Boulanger seems like the type of woman (partner, really) that you could sit and talk for hours with, and she would never cease to intrigue you. Also, Charles Ives -- the older man -- is a bit of a cutie. Plus, the way he speaks about his wife is telling of his personality, I suppose.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I would marry Bartók. But he's dead.  No hope for me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I would marry Bartók. But he's dead.  No hope for me.


You never know. Keep a light on at night and play Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta.


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

Fanny Mendelssohn, so I could tell her "Look, your affectionate brother means well, but don't let him discourage you from writing your own music."


----------



## muzik (May 16, 2013)

I would marry Alfred Schnittke and make sure I declare my love to him.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

A younger Kaija Saariaho. Stunning eyes.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Perhaps, Constanze Mozart, so I could pick her brain regarding her first husband.

(Damn!! No wonder he died young!!! )


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> A younger Kaija Saariaho. Stunning eyes.


I was just about to say, she's 61.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

hpowders said:


> View attachment 43740
> 
> 
> Perhaps, Constanze Mozart, so I could pick her brain regarding her first husband.
> ...


She was certainly... fearfully made.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> She was certainly... fearfully made.


Hope it wasn't a one room flat.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

If you want to go hungry and love starved, go ahead and marry a composer. You'll be sitting around while they're locked in their study drawing dots on paper.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

As I've said before, Tatiana Nikolayeva in her younger prime, I think, was extremely appealing. I know she's not a composer (that I know of) but primarily a pianist, but I find that sort of powerful woman very attractive to a flawed personality like mine, with an unconscious death-wish to be 'devoured.' I'll never be good enough, and to prove it, I'll lick her shoes.


----------

